# gra d'arròs



## Shmily

Bones!! Estic escrivint una postal nadalenca , i no sé si dic correctament la frase aquesta, sis plau, digueu-me si està bé o no els temps verbals empleats i els articles que sempre em confunc , moltes gràcies !!!

" Desitjo que portant amb el meu gra d'arròs a aquesta familia us pugui aportar una mica més de rialla" 


____
By the way, happy christmas and happy dog's year for everybody!! thanks for help during this year 2005.


----------



## Anna Più

Shmily said:
			
		

> Bones!! Estic escrivint una postal nadalenca , i no sé si dic correctament la frase aquesta, sis plau, digueu-me si està bé o no els temps verbals empleats i els articles que sempre em confunc , moltes gràcies !!!
> 
> " Desitjo que portant amb el meu gra d'arròs a aquesta familia us pugui aportar una mica més de rialla"
> 
> 
> ____
> By the way, happy christmas and happy dog's year for everybody!! thanks for help during this year 2005.


 
Hola Shmily,
Jo diria:
"Desitjo que, amb el meu gra d'arròs a aquesta família, us pugui aportar una mica més de rialla"

o millor:
*"Desitjo que el meu gra d'arròs* (a aquesta família) *us aporti una mica més de rialla"*

Salutacions,
*A+*


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola Shmily,
> Jo diria:
> "Desitjo que, amb el meu gran d'arròs a aquesta família, us pugui aportar una mica més de rialla"
> Anna Più, no estem gaire fins avui eh?
> 
> o millor:
> *"Desitjo que el meu gra d'arròs* (a aquesta família) *us aporti una mica més de rialla"*


Hola Shmily!
uf, dèu n'hi do quina frase...!  
Jo em decantaria per la segona però sense parèntesis.
"Desitjo que amb el meu gra d'arròs a aquesta família, us pugui aportar una mica més de rialla"  

Que vagi molt bé!
Roi


----------



## Anna Più

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Hola Shmily!
> uf, dèu n'hi do quina frase...!
> Jo em decantaria per la segona però sense parèntesis.
> "Desitjo que amb el meu gra d'arròs a aquesta família, us pugui aportar una mica més de rialla"
> 
> Que vagi molt bé!
> Roi


 
Ei!
Gramàticament a mi també em sembla millor la segona. És més, jo la faria més curta:

"Desitjo que el meu gra d'arròs us aporti una mica més de rialla"

A reveure,
A+


----------



## Mei

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Ei!
> Gramàticament a mi també em sembla millor la segona. És més, jo la faria més curta:
> 
> "Desitjo que el meu gra d'arròs us aporti una mica més de rialla"
> 
> A reveure,
> A+


 
Sí, m'agrada aquesta!  

Mei


----------



## Shmily

Moltísimes gràcies Anna, Roi , Mei, per la vostra ajuda!! Què us sembla si afegeixo 'a aquesta familia' al final? 

"Desitjo/Espero que el meu gra d'arròs us aporti una mica més de rialla a aquesta familia"

Un dubte, 'espero' està ben dit així en català? 



^^ Aprovifo l'ocasió també per desitjar a tots vosaltres un Nadal ple de felicitat, alegria!! I un feliç any 2006 que tots els vosatres desitjos es facin realitat!!!!!!!


----------



## Mei

Shmily said:
			
		

> Un dubte, 'espero' està ben dit així en català?


 
Sip!

Bon Nadal Joves!

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

Shmily said:
			
		

> Moltísimes gràcies Anna, Roi , Mei, per la vostra ajuda!! Què us sembla si afegeixo 'a aquesta familia' al final?
> 
> "Desitjo/Espero que el meu gra d'arròs us aporti una mica més de rialla a aquesta familia"
> 
> Un dubte, 'espero' està ben dit així en català?
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Aprovifo l'ocasió també per desitjar a tots vosaltres un Nadal ple de felicitat, alegria!! I un feliç any 2006 que tots els vosatres desitjos es facin realitat!!!!!!!


molt bé, però recorda que "família" és esdrúixola en català, per tant, porta accent a la i. 

Bones Festes!
Roi


----------



## Shmily

si, es veritat!! Merci, a castellà no en porta,no? 
Bones festes


----------



## Roi Marphille

Shmily said:
			
		

> si, es veritat!! Merci, a castellà no en porta,no?


nope, perqué en castellà és: fa-mi-lia
en català és: fa-mí-li-a 

de totes maneres, l'escrius molt bé!


----------

